# Sport Tuned Suspension



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

I was doing some shopping on gmpartsdirect and while looking at the sports tuned suspension it looks like it is more than just springs. At least for the rears that is. the fronts look liek one piece.

it says coil spring with sport and coil spring without sport, then it says shock absorber with sport and without. they have diagrams for it all. 

anyone know more about this?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The struts/shocks are stiffer, like most cars with a sport pack. 

My Volvo had the sport tuned suspension. Hugged corners fantastically, but dear god, you felt every crack and pebble in the road. 

1LT/Eco/LS suspension is very good at shrugging away road imperfections, and was one of my first impressions of the Cruze. DC roads are absolutely terrible, and it handles them very well. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

has anyone confrimed or know all of the pieces i would truly have to buy to get the sports tuned suspension? furthermore im confused why they would find it necessary to change the struts and absorbers as well as springs. would this hint that using jsut eibach springs or lowering springs of any kind for that matter is a bad idea? it makes sense to change the extra parts to change the alignment more. Im no expert here so please correct and of my insane ramblings


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

i cant seem to find the part numbers for all of the parts needed for this, can anyone wtih inside info help? id really appreciate it.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Do you have the 1LT or the 2LT? The 2LT has the sport suspension. 

RockAuto lists the following RPO codes as having the sport tuned suspension: XJ2 or Y8X. The RPO code list can be found in the glovebox, underneath everything in there.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

i only have the 1lt. i want to add the sport tuned.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Might have to see if you can order the suspension for a car with the XJ2 suspension (the "sport" suspension). It seems to be the struts and springs only. 

The other alternatives are to look at lowering springs, or full coilovers that can be left up high.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

my car is a 1lt with the XJ2 - SPORT TUNED SUSPENSION listed on my build sheet. i think it is the strut and spring combo.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I would bet it's the Watts Link system.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Evofire said:


> my car is a 1lt with the XJ2 - SPORT TUNED SUSPENSION listed on my build sheet. i think it is the strut and spring combo.


Do you have a rs equipped car


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

nope


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm sorry but there are only two different suspension components on this car the fronts are the same the rear ECOS and LS have just base rear suspension then the other models have what is called the Watts Link or Link rear suspension. I don't know we're your coming up with sport tuned suspension if so its the Z - Link. 

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> -STRUT,FRT SUSP LEFT HAND; FOR VEH BUILT ON OR PRIOR TO VIN C7239134 MUST REPL BOTH LH & RH SPRINGS & STRUTS; w/FRONT STRUT(GNA) or SPORT CHASSIS(XJ2)
> 
> -STRUT,FRT SUSP LEFT HAND; FOR VEH BUILT ON OR PRIOR TO VIN C7239134 MUST REPL BOTH LH & RH SPRINGS & STRUTS; w/FRONT STRUT(GNA); w/o SPORT CHASSIS(XJ2) or IMPROVED ENGINE FUEL ECONOMY(Y8X)
> -
> STRUT,FRT SUSP LEFT HAND; FOR VEH BUILT ON OR PRIOR TO VIN C7239134 MUST REPL BOTH LH & RH SPRINGS & STRUTS; w/6-SPD Manual Transmission(MF3) or 6-SPD AUTO TRANS(MH8) or FRONT STRUT(GNA) or IMPROVED ENGINE FUEL ECONOMY(Y8X)


For 2012:
Y8X = Eco
GNA = 1LT/LS (mine's a GNA package - just checked)
XJ2 = 2LT/LTZ

On the back:
GNG = Watts Link
GNF = Not Watts Link.

2013:


> -STRUT,FRT SUSP LEFT HAND; w/6-SPD AUTO TRANS(MH8) or FRONT STRUT(GNA) or COMPOUND CRANK RR AXLE CHASSIS EQUIP(GNF) or LT(Z54)
> 
> -STRUT,FRT SUSP LEFT HAND; w/FRONT STRUT(GNA) or 2LT MODEL CONVERSION(SRR) or LTZ(Z64)
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

I thought the z link suspension came on all ltz and and rs equipped car regardless of model


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

according to what i read, the zlink is standard on the 2LT and LTZ, and optional on the 1LT. that is the watts link mentioned above....the sport tuned only deals with shocks and springs...atleast this is my understanding.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Evofire said:


> according to what i read, the zlink is standard on the 2LT and LTZ, and optional on the 1LT. that is the watts link mentioned above....the sport tuned only deals with shocks and springs...atleast this is my understanding.


Shocks and springs are the same one every model IIRC.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Shocks and springs are the same one every model IIRC.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
> Which is bigger than my hand.


Nope. "Sports suspension" (Eco as well) have different struts and springs than the other models.



> according to what i read, the zlink is standard on the 2LT and LTZ, and optional on the 1LT. that is the watts link mentioned above....the sport tuned only deals with shocks and springs...atleast this is my understanding.


Correct. I have Z-Link and the standard suspension setup.



> I thought the z link suspension came on all ltz and and rs equipped car regardless of model


Also correct. You can only get Z-Link in the 1LT RS package these days (and anything above, except Eco).


----------

